# Chattanooga



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Derby callbacks to the 2nd:

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,9,10,11,13,15,17,18


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Go get em' Jet!


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Derby callbacks to the 4th:

3,6,7,9,10,11,13,17,18


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

All right Marty. Good luck making it 2 in a row in the Derby! 
Keep us posted on how the Open ended up today.

Thanks


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah Marty, keep us posted on the #9 dog in the derby and the #18 dog in the Open!!!!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

1st #7 Stella
2nd #13 Ali
3rd #6 Willie
4th #18 Max
RJ.#3 Stinger
J #10 Ups

Open 1st series just finished....callbacks shortly.

kg


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

I heard the Open was a blood bath. Most of the field picked up. 
With nearly 70 entered there are 15 or 16 back to the 2nd. 1st series was monsterous and took all day. 
Al got 4 back when he usually has more than that going to the 4th. Can't wait to here more.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Dont get it.the posts say yesterday giving results from the derby....This is Friday......was the derby truly yesterday or today? Is # 13 Ali Bobby Lanes Ali ?


----------



## Lorri (Dec 18, 2003)

Congratulations to Mr. Didier and Stelladorable.....Didn't Dave Smith train that dog....What a litter if I do say so myself....Lorri and Keilah


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Breck said:


> I heard the Open was a blood bath. Most of the field picked up.
> With nearly 70 entered there are 15 or 16 back to the 2nd. 1st series was monsterous and took all day.
> Al got 4 back when he usually has more than that going to the 4th. Can't wait to here more.



68 in the catalog, 16 scratches, 52 starters....scheduled to start at 9am in catalog, but fog prevented starting until 10am +/-. It was a TOUGH test. Bird placement was good, shooting order made it a BEAR.

17 to the second series:

2
4
7
12
13
17
18
25
26
29
31
33
41
51
56
64
68

Jay,

Yes, Bobby Lane's "Ali".......

kg


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow, 17 callbacks out of 52 ~ 33%.

Would you describe the test Keith and what made it so difficult?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Howard, I can't do the setup justice with a verbal description. Bird placement, terrain, cover changes (multiple), and shooting order all combined to make it tough.

Open callbacks to the third series water blind:

2
4
7
12
13
17
18
26
31
33
41
56
68

Qual callbacks to 2nd/land blind:

1
2
3
5
6
7
8
9
13
15
16
19
20

Am 1st series: triple, one retired...doable but tough and fair. Very creativ setup...

Kg


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Open placements

1st Lake Country Sunshine: O/McIlwain, H/ Ledford
2nd FC/AFC Cody Cut A Lean Grade O/H Baker
3rd Premiers Iron Man Ozzy O/B. Griffith, H/Arthur
4th FC Gemstone's "The Raven" O/Jones, H/Moody

RJ FC Otter Creek's Talk of the Town O/Parrish, H/Ledford

JAMS
7-18-31

Am has finished their land blinds...callbacks when I get 'em....same for the Q.

Kg


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats on the 4rth Gwen and to Marty on Jojo's jam.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

What is the word on the AM. I fell victim to a very nice water blind and had to leave but would love to know placements.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Results posted on EE.

kg


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Tara on the Q win ....


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Congrats Tara on Fannie's Q win!!!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Tara - congratulations on Fanny's Q win! That's great!


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

Thanks y'all! 

Tara


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

Tara just saw where she won the Q. Congrats.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

Also cograts. to Jim and Linda Branning! Not bad for Dalton's first Q. Good job by Davis.

Buck


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Congrats to Gwen on open placement, and Dick Kaiser on Am 2nd (you and Rea are having a nice fall)


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Gwen ! Buster says" Go head momma"!!!!


----------

